# Training stakes



## ILWIIA (Apr 19, 2017)

Quick question - 


Growing predominately Marquette vines in Wisconsin, trying to train to the top wire cordon/cane pruning. When it comes to training 2 and 3-year old vines, what stakes do you all use? How do you actually get the vine up to the top wire at, say, 6'? Do you buy 8' stakes, or can 6' stakes suffice (staked into ground approximately 2')? And, how do you bridge the gap between 4' (top of stake) and 6' (top wire) if you use 6' stakes? 

Thank you,

Z


----------



## BigH (Apr 19, 2017)

I used 1/2" bamboo 5' or 6' tall, don't remember. The vines seemed able to jump the 2' gap to the top wire (sometimes with a little human encouragement). Some people tie jute twine from the top of the stake to the wire. I tried it, but I don't remember any shoots actually crawling up the twine. 

H^2


----------



## grapeman (Apr 20, 2017)

You can really use most anything to get the job done. I usually use 5 foot bamboo a foot in the ground. I generally use three wires at 2, 4 and 6 feet so I tie the 2 lower wires to the stake. I then use some sisal twine between the top two wires. That gives you something to guide the vine the last couple feet. The sisal twine weathers out after a couple years and may be replaced if you like. You could use plastic twine but I don't like using a lot of plastic.

What some people do that is a bit more permanent is to use half inch metal electrical conduit for stakes. You can make it any length you want and it will last many years.


----------



## treesaver (Apr 20, 2017)

After several different tries at coming up with a stake to train on, I setteled on 3/8 inch rebar. It comes in twenty foot lengths, and divide into thirds and cut in a hot saw, presto, a stake long enough to stick in the ground and reach the top wire. I may be biased, as I've been a welder all my life, so I look to steel before most people, but have had excellent performance from these.


----------



## BlueStimulator (Apr 20, 2017)

Vine/board stretcher


----------



## ILWIIA (Apr 26, 2017)

Thank you all for the responses!


----------



## dwhill40 (Apr 27, 2017)

I was trimming an old cluster of hazelnut bushes and realized I had my stakes right there. I was able to cut two rigid straight 36 inch finger width stakes from each shoot. No money spent.


----------



## BlueStimulator (Apr 27, 2017)

That there is using your noggin


----------



## ILWIIA (Apr 27, 2017)

Quite the genius!


----------



## HillPeople (Apr 27, 2017)

*Training*

I used left over electric fence wire from the bottom wire to the top wire. Just tied as the vine grew up. Worked very well.


----------

